#ubuntu-arb 2012-02-27
<dpm> good morning
<ajmitch> hi dpm
<dpm> hey ajmitch :)
<mhall119> stgraber: wendar: I'm going to have davidcalle submit his graphic design lens and scopes separately to MyApps for you to use in setting up your source packaging process
<stgraber> mhall119: ok
<stgraber> mhall119: I won't have much time (or any really) to deal with this this week as I'm responsible for the installer components and we're releasing beta1 but hopefully someone else from the ARB can have a look and prepare the packaging branch, or I'll have a look next weekend
<mhall119> stgraber: ok
<wendar> mhall119: okay, thanks! I will have some time this week, so hopefully we can get them through quickly
<davidcalle> Hello arb
<davidcalle> wendar, stgraber ping
<wendar> hi davidcalle
<stgraber> hey davidcalle, I'll let wendar answer, I'm kind of busy fixing ubiquity ;)
<davidcalle> wendar, I'm catching up on friday's lens/scopes discussion. I have one lens and four scopes to submit.
<davidcalle> hey stgraber :)
<wendar> davidcalle: great!
<davidcalle> wendar, myapps or here?
<wendar> we should be good to go with the policy side
<wendar> davidcalle: have you got them in source form? packaged? in bzr repositories?
<davidcalle> wendar, Bzr branches for each and PPA.
<wendar> excellent!
<wendar> So, drop one submission into myapps, but instead of submitting any package data, just submit a dummy file, and put links to all the bzr repos and PPAs in the comments
<wendar> that way, we have a record of the submission
<wendar> and, a place to hang any followup comments
<wendar> the way we'll handle this is to create one merged package out of the len + all scopes
<wendar> so you only need to do one MyApps submission for the whole lot
<wendar> if you have a bit of time, you can put the links here in channel, and I'll start looking at them
<davidcalle> https://code.launchpad.net/onehundredscopes/+branches?field.lifecycle=CURRENT&field.lifecycle-empty-marker=1&field.sort_by=most+recently+changed+first&field.sort_by-empty-marker=1
<davidcalle> wendar, the 5 branches at the top.
<wendar> davidcalle: cool. Which one is the lens? 'graphicdesign'?
<davidcalle> wendar, yes
<wendar> pulling it down now...
<davidcalle> wendar, the installation in /opt is not possible for a few files (the .scope/.lens ones have to be in /usr/share/unity/lenses/<lensname> and the .service file in /usr/share/dbus-1/service)
<wendar> davidcalle: yes, we have established exceptions for those files
<davidcalle> wendar, ok, I didn't know if you were aware of it.
<wendar> davidcalle: they're always allowed to be installed in the "normal" locations, since they just don't work in /opt
<wendar> davidcalle: see down near the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Guidelines
<wendar> davidcalle: yeah, this is nice and simple code
<wendar> davidcalle: will be no problem to get it together and launched
<davidcalle> wendar, ok, as it's now an official guideline, do you want me to change the files and folders names or are you taking care of it?
<wendar> davidcalle: we can do it either way, it partly depends on what's easier for future versions
<wendar> davidcalle: that is, I can just change the filenames in the Extras merged bzr repo
<wendar> davidcalle: but, when you go to submit an update for precise, we'll need to change the filenames again (or merge your updates into the Extras repo)
<wendar> davidcalle: actually, how about this, I'll just quickly make the changes, upload them to the Extras repo, and then you can decide what to merge back to your repo
<davidcalle> wendar, future versions will have to be updated to the new unity api, so there will be some work needed on them anyway.
<wendar> davidcalle: true
<davidcalle> wendar, I will add your changes to the Precise version.
<wendar> davidcalle: okay, sounds good
<wendar> davidcalle: are you the upstream author on the lens and all the scopes?
<davidcalle> wendar, yeah
<wendar> davidcalle: that'll make the merged copyright file simple :)
<davidcalle> wendar, I haven't looked at the apparmor part as I don't really know how it works. Some scopes create files in ~/.config (for example, when you click a "Colour palette" result, it automatically adds it to Inkscape, Agave, Gimp, which have folders dedicated to palettes in ther .config/app/ folder)
<wendar> davidcalle: we have several good examples of apparmor with lenses/scopes out now, it's helpful to look at those as examples
<wendar> davidcalle: https://launchpad.net/~app-review-board/+archive/ppa
<wendar> davidcalle: do you have a png icon? we'll need that for the Software Center
<davidcalle> wendar, I don't, I'm doing the myapps submission, and I'll add one there in a moment.
<wendar> davidcalle: cool, I'll pull it from there
<wendar> davidcalle: I've pushed the first changes (just the filenames) to https://code.launchpad.net/~app-review-board/ubuntu/oneiric/unity-lens-graphicdesign/trunk
<wendar> davidcalle: you'll be able to see ongoing changes there
<davidcalle> wendar, thanks, it will be very helpful for the other submissions.
<wendar> davidcalle: yes, once we get this one rolling, we can use it as a template for the others
<davidcalle> wendar, especially for the quickly template, yes
<wendar> stgraber: I'm going to build this with a streamlined directory structure, will get all the ARB to review it before we call it the standard template
<stgraber> wendar: sounds good
#ubuntu-arb 2012-03-01
 * ajmitch sees a submission called 'google office' in the queue - I'm sure this'd cause trademark issues
#ubuntu-arb 2013-02-26
<highvoltage> wow coolbhavi are we actually online at the same time? :)
<coolbhavi> haha yes highvoltage
#ubuntu-arb 2013-03-02
<coolbhavi> hey dpm :)
<dpm> hey coolbhavi, how are you?
<coolbhavi> nice to see you here on a weekend :)
<coolbhavi> just fine.. completed 26 today so a year older :)
<coolbhavi> how about you?
<dpm> coolbhavi, congrats!
<dpm> on an Ubuntu Global Jam today, doing translations
 * coolbhavi too
<coolbhavi> and thanks!
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2017-03-02
<Rumple> I have a package stuck on 'Manual review pending', and can't push a new version - which would fix the review issue. The same issue as in https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1632136
<Rumple> Can the 'Manual review pending' revision be removed? The package is fancon
